# Black Swans baby Swans. Ducks Turtles. Went to the lake today. Photos here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*This morning i had to go and do a job at the local nursing home and help a staff member taking the Residents on a bus outing this morning anyway we went to a Lake that was man made and it has lots of ducks and Black Swans Turtles and other birds there you can feed them.. The residents had a wonderful time feeding the birds but i am only showing the birds today.. I love taking photo's of birds. The Geese hissed at me when i went to take there photo didn't get to close to them...It was pretty cool seeing baby black swans this morning i have never seen them.. What a treat.. Anyway please enjoy our birds...*

Black Swans and there babies




Baby Black Swans.








Ducks enjoying the Sun


Baby Swans.


















Ducks loving the Sun after a feed.




Follow the Leader.






Geese keeping warm






This is the Lake it got flooded in January last year.


To cold to go in the water..


Have my eye on you..


To cold Nap time..




I just have to stand on one leg for a minute...


Were to cold




On the Run..


Duck 


Is three a crowd.


Much better being two


Turtle popped out for a bit of bread..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Lyn! I know what you mean with the geese, there were many times that I had to run away as I had my cousin's geese chasing me with their beaks open and tongues out, that was back when I was a child. They didn't like my visits...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Thank you Aluz... The geese didn't chase me but just made a noise hiss at me so I didn't get to close but when they were in the water they took the bread out of my hand... Glad you liked the photos....*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures, Lyn!

You are becoming quite professional with your photography. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your pictures.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great pictures, Lyn!
> 
> You are becoming quite professional with your photography. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your pictures.*


*Thank you Deb.. Glad that you liked the photos... I am getting use to my camera now... Had to wait for the right moment to get the photo I wanted...Thank you for your nice comment...*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Terrific pictures Lyn. I just love the baby swans. And I have always had a soft spot for ducks. My father had ducks when I was little. They were egg producers. Our family got them during the Second World War as it was nearly impossible to get chicken eggs. So we had the ducks to provide not only us but other people with eggs. We used to breed the ducks as well. We only had a few, about 5,000 of them. I used to love playing with the babies in the brooder room.

Many farmers keep Geese as watch dogs instead of dogs. They alert everyone when a stranger is around.


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the pics! Lovely photo's!


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

These photos are just lovely Lyn, thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you Everyone I'll reply to you all after have to go out this morning..


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! Those photos are amazing!
I kept thinking wow I didn't know she is a professional photographer! What kind of camera did you use? I'm always on the lookout for good cameras.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Really nice pictures Lyn! Looks like a great time was had, thanks for sharing them!


----------

